# Herr der Ringe Online Sektion?



## Lerun (28. Februar 2007)

Ist es geplant auch für Herr der Ringe Online ein eigene Sektion einzurichten so wie es sie nun für World of WarCraft und Warhammer Online gibt?


----------



## G-SAS (9. März 2007)

Bin ich auch schwerstens dafür. Mit LOTRO wird meine WoW-Zeit vorbei sein, denn ich habe mir schon die Lebenslange Abolaufzeit vorbestellt.


----------



## Mooseman (13. März 2007)

Werde das auch jeden fall auch antesten. Und ich kann mir auch Vorstellen, dass zumindest Zeitweise viele es ausprobieren werden.

Dennoch glaube ich vorerst nicht an eine eigene Sektion. (Hoffe ich täusche mich)

Bei den vielen PvP'lern wird WAR wohl eine echte Alternative zu WoW, wobei LotR wohl ehr für die RP'ler seinen Reiz hat. (Denn für einen echten PVP'ler reicht das MPVP System nicht.)

Da Die Rp Fraktion allerdings viel kleiner ist (gerade unter den Buffed Usern) wartet Buffed wohl ersteinmal ab, wie der Verkauf so läuft.


----------



## TaZz (14. März 2007)

Ich wäre auch für eine LOTR Sektion. Grad für LOTR und nicht für War da War noch viel länger bis zum release braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## splen (15. März 2007)

Dass WAR ne eigene Sektion bekommt find ich im Moment nachvollziehbarer als LotR, da Mythic schon in der Entwicklungsphase eine äusserst transparente Firmenpolitik fährt. Zumindest kommt es so rüber. Es kommen laufend neue Infos, Screens, Konzeptzeichnungen, Video-Podcasts usw.

Bei Turbine scheint erst jetzt - ein bis zwei Monate vor Release - die PR-Maschine richtig anzulaufen. Die Fanseiten haben noch immer relativ wenig Detailinformationen und es sind immer noch viele Fragen offen, was den Endgame-Content betrifft. Alles in allem für meine Begriffe noch etwas wenig Material, um eine eigene Sektion zu eröffnen und auch fortlaufend mit frischen Infos zu füllen.

Wie sich das ändert, wenn das Game erstmal draußen ist, muss sich mal zeigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freuen würd ich mich auch, da ich LotR auf jeden Fall spielen werde. Hab mir vorgestern die Pre-Order bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solace (3. April 2007)

splen schrieb:


> Dass WAR ne eigene Sektion bekommt find ich im Moment nachvollziehbarer als LotR, da Mythic schon in der Entwicklungsphase eine äusserst transparente Firmenpolitik fährt.


Für mich nicht. LotR erscheint Ende dieses Monats und bei Buffed.de ist noch nix zu sehen, was auch nur Support in diese Richtung andeutet. Warhammer ist auf wann geplant? Ende Oktober? Aber eine eigene Sektion ist bereits da....

Bleibt wohl nur eins: auf die Konkurrenz hoffen.


----------



## emporia (9. April 2007)

Also ich flehe auf diesem wege das buffed Team an,
Biiiiittttttttttteeeeeee eine herr der ringe sektion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich weiß man kann nich für jedes online spiel eine sektion einrichtn
denn dann bräuchte die seite auch eine age of conan sektion,aber da herr der ringe in wenigen wochen 
erscheint wäre es sehr sinnvoll und buffed.de würde auch mehr die Rollenspieler ansprechen.


Mit freundlichen grüßen an das buffed team und die anderen user 

       emporia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## erondil (14. April 2007)

Ich will auch bitte Buffed-Team eine eigene LotrO Sektion biiiiiittttteeeeeee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melron (18. April 2007)

Ich würde mich auch riesig freuen wenn ihr eine HdRo  Sektion aufmacht und vieleicht sogar blasc dahingehend anpassen könntet *schwärm*

Außerdem habt ihr in eurem letzten cast irgendwas von hdro geschwafelt, das da die tage was kommen soll eigentlich sollte das schon letzten Montag draußen sein) - also HOP HOP ans Werk ;-)

so long...
greetz
Melron


----------



## Melrakal (18. April 2007)

negativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Pre-Order-Leute dürfen seit dem 14.04.07 spielen, die Normal-Kunden dann ab dem 24.04.07 (Offizieller Verkaufsstart).

Aber für die Sektion bin ich trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramiirson (19. April 2007)

Seit heute gibts tatsächlich eine eigene HdR Sektion. Ein grosses  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  von mir. Inhalt ist nocht recht spärlich, aber immerhin startet das Game erst nächste Woche offiziel. Wäre noch super wenn Blasc angepasst werden könnte.


----------

